# Will MK4 GLI seats drop into an MKV?



## revn2go (Dec 19, 2006)

Will MK4 GLI seats drop into an MKV?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Will MK4 GLI seats drop into an MKV? (revn2go)*

You can physically drop them, but no they will not work.
The MkV has slider tracks as seen below.
The MKIV has rollers at the rear and a slider up front.
MkV Interlagos seat.


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

is this also the case for the MKIV R32 seats?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (RaBBiT MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RaBBiT MKV* »_is this also the case for the MKIV R32 seats?

Yes, because a MKIV has rear rollers.


----------



## revn2go (Dec 19, 2006)

Can the tracks be swapped over to make them compatable?


----------



## WPJetta (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (revn2go)*

probably, but that becomes more of a fabrication issue and less of a bolt on issue. what theyre trying to say is that the hardware is not going to work with eachother. The tracks and such may be part of the frame of the seat, so even if you did fab a way to put mkiv seats in a mkv, you would lose a lot of the safety from having a seat from factory designed for your car. also, have fun with your airbags


----------

